# (help candied salmon)Q-VIEW STARTED TODAY!!!!! THANKS GUY'S



## jefflisa828 (May 5, 2011)

Has any one here made candied salmon it is big here in  Canada I want to try it  hoping for some advice if not just gotta try it and hope it works lol, soooo here's hoping someones done this before I have a recipe. Thanks all


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 8, 2011)

I've not heard of it, and nothing showed up on the forum search.  I'm hoping someone catches this & can answer it, as I'm curious about it too.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

here is a recipe just not sure how to go about it yet as I have never smoked fish and salmon here is expensive like crazy here so I am a little nervous lol. This is the recipe from the guy that makes it in Canada

Ingredients

3 lbs Salmon fillets
1 lb Coarse salt
1 lb Brown sugar
1 cp Maple Syrup
3 tbl crushed chilies

Candied Salmon is unbelievable. The texture, the flavor, you can't have just one piece.
I first had Candied Salmon on a trip through BC Canada. I bought 1 lb just to try it. Well 2 hours
later, I had eaten the whole bag while driving through the mountains.

Mix the sugar, salt and chilies together in a mixing bowl.
Put a thin layer of the mixture in the bottom of a large lidded container.
Cut the Salmon into thick strips 1 in x 1 in x 4 in long.
Place the Salmon strips on the layer of sugar, salt and chilies. Leave
a little space between the strips of Salmon to allow the Salmon to loose it's moisture.
Put a layer of the mixed ingredients on top of the Salmon strips, the a layer of Salmon.
Repeat until all the Salmon is covered.

Put the container in a cool place for 4 hours to allow time for the salt, sugar mixture time to pull the
moisture out of the Salmon. Drain the liquid as it collects.You can leave the mixture for as long as you want.
4 hours is about the minimum. After that drain the liquid and put in the fridge if you are going to soak it longer.
I do mine overnight.

When your ready to smoke the Salmon, quickly rinse off all the salt and sugar, and pat dry the Salmon before
putting in the smoker.

Paint a thin coating of the Maple syrup onto the Salmon and place in your smoker.
Add your Alder chips to your smoking pan, and set the temperature at 150 degrees for 8 hours.
Smoke the Salmon to taste. Apply the Maple Syrup 3 - 4 times during the smoking process.
I usually smoke it twice for an hour each time.
When the Salmon is done, allow it to cool before eating. ( If you can wait ).
Keep refrigerated.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2011)

I'd follow the recipe to a T and see how you like it. It  is similar to how I smoke my salmon and I love it. You can always make adjustments the next time around if you want. Salmon is very expensive here as well. Sucks doesn't it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

Here is another one. Looks pretty good & easy to follow:

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
1/2 Gallon of Water

1 Cup of pickling salt

2 Cups of Brown Sugar

1 Cup Real Maple Syrup

Salmon cleaned & cut into 1/2" strips

3/4 Cup of Honey

1/4 Cup of Water

[h2]Directions[/h2]
Mix together the water, salt, sugar and syrup.
Stir until all ingredients are dissolved.
Add Fish and brine for 24 hours.
Remove fish and smoke anywhere from 8 hours to 12 hours (150˚).
Use the 3/4 cup honey mixed with the 1/4 cup water for basting.
Don't over smoke or you're going to have jerky!
Apple and Cherry woods are great for this recipe.
Works well with venison also.
Bear


----------



## nwdave (May 9, 2011)

Time to smoke some salmon.   One of these days I'm going to learn how to do a link......  Anyway, cut n' paste "Time to smoke some salmon"  minus the quotes into the site search box.  An excellent article written by Bilder, one of our Alaskan members.  His is very close to one I use.  Go with his, it has pictures.  Members need to remember, when we say candied salmon or salmon candy, we're saying something like a comparison of burn't ends from brisket.  It's a very delicate step from smoked to candy.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2011)

This must be what Dave was talking about.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103483/time-to-smoke-some-salmon


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

i read this post there is no candied part in the recipe I posted wich I have not made myself cause i am a chicken lol it has a layer of dried maple syrop on the outside or like bears honey and it is crunchie like candy on the outside and salmon on the inside. thanks for the post that was some good looking salmon for sure
 


NWDave said:


> Time to smoke some salmon.   One of these days I'm going to learn how to do a link......  Anyway, cut n' paste "Time to smoke some salmon"  minus the quotes into the site search box.  An excellent article written by Bilder, one of our Alaskan members.  His is very close to one I use.  Go with his, it has pictures.  Members need to remember, when we say candied salmon or salmon candy, we're saying something like a comparison of burn't ends from brisket.  It's a very delicate step from smoked to candy.


----------



## nwdave (May 9, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> i read this post there is no candied part in the recipe I posted wich I have not made myself cause i am a chicken lol it has a layer of dried maple syrop on the outside or like bears honey and it is crunchie like candy on the outside and salmon on the inside. thanks for the post that was some good looking salmon for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

jefflisa828 said:


> i read this post there is no candied part in the recipe I posted wich I have not made myself cause i am a chicken lol it has a layer of dried maple syrop on the outside or like bears honey and it is crunchie like candy on the outside and salmon on the inside. thanks for the post that was some good looking salmon for sure


You're right. That recipe Dave brought up isn't Salmon Candy. Neither is mine, and mine is quite similar to Bilder's (See my link below).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103483/time-to-smoke-some-salmon

The recipe in Post Number 5 looks more like Salmon candy, with all the Honey, and lots of Brown Sugar.

I never used it, but it looks like Salmon Candy by the ingredients.

Bear


----------



## nwdave (May 9, 2011)

This site is starting to tick me off.  Third attempt at a posting:

You gotta step out from your chicken status and go for it. There are as many different recipes out there as there are people. Don't go by the picture as to the "crunchiness" of the finished product. There are so many variables in posting of pictures, you can't tell by the rendering. You can take the same exact preparation on two separate days and come out with two different results. Happens all the time. Maple Syrup, Bears Honey......What brand, what quality, what flavor? I use only PURE Maple Syrup and it doesn't come cheap but it's worth it. More variables. Your definition of crunchiness doesn't sound like mine, I don't want a candy snap but a tad softer, with a meat inside that's been kissed by alder smoke. How do I quantify that? Obviously I can't. The only way you get that is by smoking it and going for it. Find the recipe that looks close to what you remember, DON'T skip the brining stage or the Pecille stage, smoke a slab, when you get to the point where it's "smoked" salmon, brush on some more maple syrup, continue smoking for another 30 minutes, check the "doneness" of the candy stage. Not there yet, continue for another 30 minutes: check again. Still not there? Brush on some more maple syrup and go for another 30 minutes. See the pattern? At this point, I'd cease the application of syrup, and start checking every 15minutes cause you're getting close. What you're doing is taking the salmon beyond the accepted "smoked" stage and "ruining" it in the eyes of purists by "burning" it. When you think you've reached the candy stage, go ahead and remove about 3/4ths of the salmon AND LEAVE THE REST in the smoker and take the remainder on further. Keep accurate time records of each step and inspection. Check in 15 minute intervals (or so). If you go more than an hour more, you'll probably have cinder pieces, real crunchy now. Was the first pulling (the 3/4th) what you were looking for? Too soft? Then what you're looking for is still in the smoker, merrily smoking along. Wanna play it safe? Take one slab, that'll be what you serve your guests for dinner: Smoked Salmon. The other slab is what you'll experiment with wandering into candyland. Keep good notes, including temperatures and wind because you're going to want to repeat the results if this run was successful. All results are important, even if they're not the ones you wanted. Taste? Not what you expected, too strong, not strong enough, etc, etc.. That can be adjusted. Crunchiness (your expectation, not mine) was achieved at what point in time? Now you've got that figure, you know your relative time line vs the chamber temperature. That is also repeatable. And you were just looking for a recipe?

Jump in, get your feet wet.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

Excellent post by NWDave!!

I've used similar methods, including the 8 Smoker loads it took me to perfect my Smoked Salmon.

Now I'm really starting to think those two young Bucks in Colorado are going to have all they can handle in that friendly family comp they got going.

Bear


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

thank you nwdave you are right I have only been smoking for about 2 months and just figured out my smoker after some mods and I need to just do it my other issue is ( and please anyone don't kill me I don't like salmon) it is my mom that wants it so I in the next few weeks will do it and q-vu it and we shall see. thanks guy's


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

so I have decided I am doing it this weekend with bears recipe thanks bear as soon as he pm's me back have a question for him. will take lot's of pics


----------



## nwdave (May 10, 2011)

I speak for myself, but I'm pretty sure Bear will also agree, if at anytime you have a question about the process, please just ask.  If I might make a small suggestion, just do the salmon smoke.  Don't even concern yourself with the candy stage.  Make your best effort be with the smoked salmon.  I just wished I could smoke a salmon for my mother but she passed away a couple years ago and I know how important it was to her.  I'll send you some "secrets" for your candy attempt that should get you right in the neighborhood of what you want.

Just wait until you start doing briskets and discover burn't ends.

Oh, we won't kill you for not liking salmon.  Just leaves more for the rest of us.  And you can have all my share of lamb and brussel sprouts and.....well, you get the idea.

Have a good one.

~Dave


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks brother and I am doin it this weekend candy and all hope it works also i love burnt ends I have never made them but my brother has and they are great and lamb is yuck lol love those brussel sprouts also lol. so if you got some tips send em my way be glad to take the advice. my mom is still here sorry for your loss i lost my dad to als 20 years ago he was 46 so when my mom asked I told her I would figure it out and thanks to the help of you guy's I will.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 12, 2011)

Ok salmon is in the brine till tomorrow will take pics as the process goes


----------



## tjohnson (May 12, 2011)

I had a customer send me pics and his recipe for "Indian Candy"

My email crapped out and I lost it, but keeping my eye on how this turns out!!

Just did a Google Search for "Indian Candy" and got lots of hits

Todd


----------



## bassman (May 12, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I had a customer send me pics and his recipe for "Indian Candy"
> 
> My email crapped out and I lost it, but keeping my eye on how this turns out!!
> 
> ...


I was just going to mention how good this is.  This is only one of many recipes I found just by searching Yahoo.
 

http://www.food.com/recipe/Indian-Candy-Smoked-Salmon-47871


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 13, 2011)

ok so I started with the recipe from bear here it is as it goes








used a double boiler to keep the fish in the brine







on paper towel to dry







first coat of honey







they went in the smoker 4 hrs ago at 165 deg

more to come

now the recipe I got

into the dry mix to sit for 4 hrs







this is what I started with salmon is so expensive here lol that is about a pound almost 30 bucks

so in the dry mix







sorry mixed up pics this one and the one above should be reversed lol







top coat of dry mix







wrapped in saran and into the fridge







ok and here after 2 hrs you can see the moisture coming out of the salmon like it should







more to come on both the ones in the smoker have about 2 hrs left and then these ones go on. So the first set of pics is the recipe bear gave me with the honey on them the ones in the dry mix will have maple syrup on them. Both recipes are in this thread.


----------



## nwdave (May 14, 2011)

Looking good.  You're paying how much?  Yikes.  Where I live (look on a map of Canada, go far west to British Columbia, locate Vancouver, look south about 20 miles, that'll be me waving at you from the US side).  We're currently getting Salmon in from Alaska, King Salmon is running about $8.99 USD/pound but they fly down in the tourist class.

Remember, don't be impatient, hang in there.  It'll all be worth it.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for that and I am very patient lol yep it took me a while to find some too not a lot here in Manitoba and pricey I just checked the package cause I bought a few and they are 8.99 per 100 grams the one in the fridge thawing was 28.97 YIKES is right but worth it in the end the first batch the recipe bear posted is done my wife says is awesome will post finished pics as soon as the other batch is done.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

ok fished pics of the recipe bear posted that my wife loved. Thanks bear








lol pics have a lot of glare they are very shiney







that ones kind of blurry but you can see the inside (lol still usig my phone cameras not back yet) so this one is done and good


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

And on to my recipe 

i drained this tray twice







I will add finished pics to this when they come out

ok here is some finished pics basted in pure maple syrup smoked in alder wood







CLOSE UP (LOL)







Thank you guy's for all your help as far as I am concerned it was a great success!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Boy they sure look good, nice job!


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Al and now it is a complete success my mom tried it and said it is just like she had before the one with the maple syrup baste is a little warm due to the red chillies but the honey basted on (thanks again bear) is perfect.


----------



## nwdave (May 14, 2011)

Now that looks like proper smoked salmon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now that you're "done", write everything down that you did, even the little mistakes, print the pictures, cut and paste to a word document, whatever method you use for data storage, while all this is still fresh in your mind.  Time, temp, how long in brine, how long in marinade,  what was used for smoke (chips, chunks, pellets, sawdust, name brand of wood source ((makes a difference)))  How much smoke was applied, for how long.  Temp of chamber (did you do it in steps? If so, how long in each step?) 

See where we're going?  Even though you had a road map (Bear's Recipe), it's how you drove down that road that'll get you the repeatable results you will desire.  My worst fear other than total failure is to hear "Gee, this doesn't taste as good as the last time you made it".

Don't worry about the note taking task.  As you become more familiar with the skills required for repeatable smoking, your notes will become more cryptic, that is to say, briefer.  The next time you plan to do some salmon, say a month or more down the road, you'll have these notes to review so you can repeat with equally satisfactory or better results.  This is truly important when you're dealing with such expensive meat.  I mean, it's no big shakes if you screw up a .99c/lb yardbird (chicken) (NOT that we would want to), but the lessons become more painful as the price of the meat goes up.

Now that you understand the concept and purpose of brining:  time to transfer that knowledge to another meat that responds nicely to brining:  Poultry.  Look at all the applications:  whole bird, spatchcock, legs, thighs, and on and on.  OR.................

Welcome to the slippery slope.

~Dave


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 14, 2011)

thanks nwdave it was fun and nerve racking at the same time cause it was so expensive but I made it work lol with a little help from my friends thanks again. and I wrote everything step by step lol thought I was nuts till you said it


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2011)

Great post!

Great looking Salmon jobs!

Glad the wife liked my recipe!!!

The other one looks great too!

Thanks for the views!

Bear


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 15, 2011)

thanks Bear it was worth it thanks for your help


----------



## maggie6622 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thrilled !  I just bought my first Masterbuilt smoker yesterday  to make my own Indian Candied Salmon here in my own Melbourne backyard,  and I can hardly wait to give these recipes a go. You just can't buy or even import Indian Candy into Australia and I've been dreaming of making my own ever since I tried some in Canada years ago. I'll use quality maple syrup from Canada, and now to eBay to buy alder wood chips...


----------



## jefflisa828 (Jun 12, 2011)

maggie6622 said:


> I'm thrilled !  I just bought my first Masterbuilt smoker yesterday  to make my own Indian Candied Salmon here in my own Melbourne backyard,  and I can hardly wait to give these recipes a go. You just can't buy or even import Indian Candy into Australia and I've been dreaming of making my own ever since I tried some in Canada years ago. I'll use quality maple syrup from Canada, and now to eBay to buy alder wood chips...


just a warning the one with honey is perfect the one with maple syrup is spicy just so you know and good luck it was a ton of fun


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 17, 2011)

it looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i will add it to my to do list thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm recreating jefflisa828's efforts today. Hopefully will get some pics up later.

The Fred Meyer store had Coho for $5.99 lb this week, so I bought 2 fish. The first one I have dedicated one fillet apiece to  Bearcarver's wet cure, and one to jefflisa828's dry; though after reading his comments, I did cut down the chilie flakes to 1 T. for the dry. After taste testing to find which one we like better, I will smoke the other Coho that way. (BTW, I've never removed the skin before cooking a piece of salmon before. It's a PITA. BB rib membranes are a snap, compared to that.)

First time using my AMNPS in the MES 30". With the suggested mods, it's working like a champ!

I'm counting this as a mini tribute to our pal, Bearcarver. Get well soon.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Dec 15, 2012)

been gone awhile what happened to bearcarver get well bro. As for your efforts I will be looking can't wait to see it it was a ton of fun to do goodluck. If I can give you any advice or help let me know have fun


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, jefflisa828. I'm doing the dry cured ones now. I see you recommend 8 hours in the smoker. My only question would be, how much of that time did you actually put smoke to them?


----------



## jefflisa828 (Dec 15, 2012)

1 hr my mom likes light smoke the first hr only worked great


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, thanks. We like a heavier smoke flavor in salmon here, so I stopped the smoke at 3 hours.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 21, 2012)

Update: I left the first batch in the dry brine overnight, and that may have been a big mistake. After smoking, they were very hard and extremely salty.

The wet brined fared better, but still a little salty for my tastes, even though they only brined for about 14 hours.

So tomorrow, I will be doing another batch of the wet brined, but with about half the salt.

Sorry for the lack of pics. When working with salmon I always wear latex gloves, and it's a real pain to have to keep taking them off to snap pics with my phone, and then don another pair. I go thru too many gloves already.


----------

